# 2555 question last one I hope



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

in part !!! step 18 I have to put the statement in that she was in in country the whole time right ?

Also when I do the forms I use their name the way its in the US passport or for the one who is married her married name. In the passport she uses her maiden name.

Thanks for all the help.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Part III, line 18 reads: 


> If you have no travel to report during the period, enter “Physically present in a foreign country or countries for the entire 12-
> month period.”


When you do the forms, you should use the name she currently has on her US social security record. If you use a different name from what Social Security has for her, they will return the forms to her. Passport has no bearing - it's the Social Security record that has to match.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

okay thanks. She hasn't ever changed her name by social security so I'll go with her maiden name. I figured I had to do the statement.

Thanks again for all you help.

Bernie McKenna


----------

